# Day trip Orlando to Tampa to Orlando



## pennyk

Sunday, November 22, I took the Silver Star (91) from Orlando to Tampa, leaving Orlando at approximately 10:30 am and arriving in Tampa at approximately 12:30pm.

I traveled in coach which was a first for me in a very long time. I have gotten just to riding in a sleeper and am very spoiled. I was fortunate to have a very pleasant seat mate - a middle aged woman from the Tampa area who spent the weekend in Orlando to attend the Bethune Cookman/Florida A&M Football game. (it is an annual event and a pretty big deal for Orlando and those colleges). My seat mate told me that it was cheaper and maybe quicker to take the train than to drive (the AAA fare for the 2 hour one-way trip is $9).

I was unable to make the entire trip without a visit to the restroom. I think the restrooms are the worst part of riding coach. Much to my surprise the restroom in my car was reasonably clean. I also spent some time in the lounge car looking out the window and listening to my ipod.

The consist of train 91 was 5 coaches, lounge, diner and 2 sleepers. I was in the second coach from the front of the train. The first coach was empty.

After arriving in Tampa, I had to figure out how to entertain myself for 4 hours. I asked the ticket agent for suggestions. I had considered walking to Ybor City. The ticket agent informed me that I would have to go into a questionable neighborhood to get to Ybor City and suggested that I take a cab instead. He also offered an alternative if I wanted to walk. There is a walking path pretty much from the train station to the harbor where the cruise ships are located. I think the area is called Channelside. I opted for that choice and had a pleasant walk and lunch overlooking a cruise ship that was been borded. Since it looked like rain, I returned to the station early.

I checked out the vending machines and noticed (to my surprise) a coke machine in addition to a pepsi machine. Orlando only has pepsi.

I made myself comfortable in the station (taking off my sandals) and was reading my murder mystery book. The next thing I know, a young man with dreadlocks and a camera asked me if he could photograph my feet. No one has ever asked me that before and believe me, there is nothing special about my feet. He told me that my feet looked like the feet of a 20 year old. I am not sure whether I am flattered or creeped out. If that is true, then my feet are my old body part that can pass for twenty something.

After photographing my feet, Rasheed and I spoke for a while and I found out he was going to take his first train trip, returning home to DC after spending time in Miami and Tampa (staying in youth hostels). I had an east coast time table with me and gave it to Rasheed so he would have an idea where he was.

After a while, Rasheed went for a walk and I continued reading and then listening to my ipod.

The train left Tampa a little late (around 5:25pm). Many more people boarded in Tampa to go North than got on in Orlando to go South. I had a window seat this time and my seat mate was a University of Central Florida student who had gone home to Tampa to visit her parents for the weekend. She was very attractive, but wearing very wholly jeans. She told me that she was impressed that I had been able to download an audiobook on my ipod since she has been unable to teach her dad to do that. I confessed that a 21 year old friend of mine helped me.

I stayed in my seat the entire return trip. I do not know how my coaches were on the train. There were 2 sleepers.

We were running a little late when we arrived in Kissimmee (the stop right before Orlando). We seemed to sit forever in the station and then we saw an ambulance pull up. The emt's got a stretcher out and went to the back of the train. We assume that there was a medical emergency in a car behind where we were sitting. I think I was in the second coach from the front again. We stayed in the Kissimmee station over 30 minutes. Most of the people sitting around me were heading to Orlando also and they were young and very impatient. They kept asking the attendant when we were going to leave. Many of them had friends waiting for them at the station.

We arrived in Orlando around 45 minutes late.

I apologize for the length of this trip report in comparison to the amount of time spent on the train.

I am looking forward to seeing my double points post.


----------



## the_traveler

Good report! 



pennyk said:


> I apologize for the length of this trip report in comparison to the amount of time spent on the train.
> I am looking forward to seeing my double points post.


No need to apologize! And you'll enjoy those 400 AGR points!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Enjoyed the trip report, thanks Penny! It goes to show that even on short day trips a train trip is an adventure! As the_traveler says, show me the points! Look forward to your Thankmsgiving trip up North, bet itll be a real adventure!


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

A good report.

Don't worry here on AU there is no such thing as a trip report thats to long!


----------



## had8ley

pennyk said:


> I made myself comfortable in the station (taking off my sandals) and was reading my murder mystery book. The next thing I know, a young man with dreadlocks and a camera asked me if he could photograph my feet. No one has ever asked me that before and believe me, there is nothing special about my feet. He told me that my feet looked like the feet of a 20 year old. I am not sure whether I am flattered or creeped out. If that is true, then my feet are my old body part that can pass for twenty something.
> After photographing my feet, Rasheed and I spoke for a while and I found out he was going to take his first train trip, returning home to DC after spending time in Miami and Tampa (staying in youth hostels). I had an east coast time table with me and gave it to Rasheed so he would have an idea where he was.


It must be that time of the year or somebody left the gate open at the Funny Farm...great report and I'm glad to know that we aren't the only ones to experience the looney birds with cameras.


----------



## rail_rider

Pennyk, the best way to judge how good a trip report is, is when it makes the reader wish they were a train themselves right then. Yours did it for me. Thanks!


----------



## KeenanJeffries

> I made myself comfortable in the station (taking off my sandals) and was reading my murder mystery book. The next thing I know, a young man with dreadlocks and a camera asked me if he could photograph my feet. No one has ever asked me that before and believe me, there is nothing special about my feet. He told me that my feet looked like the feet of a 20 year old. I am not sure whether I am flattered or creeped out. If that is true, then my feet are my old body part that can pass for twenty something.


Loved every word - just goes to show you there is no such thing as an uneventful train trip--short or long. Your feet may be famous somewhere, sometime..too


----------



## Shanghai

Thanks for a good report. I think the Tampa station is very nice, or it was the last time I was there.


----------

